# What kind of plant?



## Smoothtinge (Apr 16, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of plant this is? I got two of them from petsmart and they had them under some odd name I cant remember.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The picture is very small, but I think it is some kind of sword plant (genus Echinodorus). It is probably one of the many new hybrids that have been produced that have a lot of red in the new leaves.


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Could also be a terrestrial plant. I've seen all my local petsmarts selling terrestrial plants or marginals as fully aquatics.


----------

